# My Favorite Salsa:



## Roxy (Dec 4, 2022)

My Salsa:

My onion was small so I used all of it.  I hollowed out the jalapeño seeds and membrane.
***I rolled the lime on the cutting board before cutting it, it releases the juices.

*** I poured some salsa in a bowl and added another thinly sliced jalapeño to it and refrigerated it, since I like salsa hotter.

Salsa:


Ingredients:

1-(28-oz.)-Can Whole Tomatoes With Juice

2-(10-oz.)-Cans Rotel Diced Tomatoes & Green Chilies

1/4 Cup Chopped Onions

1 Clove Garlic, Minced

1 Whole Jalapeño, Quartered And Sliced Thin

1/4 Tsp. Sugar

1/4 Tsp. Salt

1/4 Tsp. Ground Cumin

1/2 Cup Cilantro-(More To Taste)

1/2 Whole Lime Juice
Directions:
Combine whole tomatoes, Rotel, onion, jalapeno, garlic, sugar, salt, cumin, lime juice, and cilantro in a blender or food processor. 

Pulse until you get the salsa to the consistency you'd like—(I do about 10 to 15 pulses).

Test seasonings with a Tortilla chip and adjust as needed.
***I left it as it was!
Refrigerate salsa for at least an hour. 
***I refrigerated it overnight!
Serve with Tortilla Chips or Cheese Nachos.


----------

